# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  از ریاضی به تجربی !! .. چه ترازی واسه دندونپزشکی ..؟

## Shantia 18

سلام و خسته نباشید به تمام بچه های انجمن کنکور...
دوستان من الان سال چهارم دبیرستانم راستشا بخواین تا الان اصلا درس نخوندم و دروغ چرا تمام درسارو با زور معلم خصوصی و نمره گرفتن از معلم اومدم بالا
من راستش هیچ علاقه ای به درس خوندن نداشتم و فقط به اجبار خونواده ( که دستشون درد نکنه که مجبورم کردن) تا الان درس خوندنو ادامه دادم حالا بیخیال
الان یکمی شرایط فرق کرده دلم میخواد بشینم سر درس و واقعا صفت و سخت درس بخونم...
الان رشتم ریاضیه سال چهارمم هستم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم واسه دندون پزشکی  
حدودا ترازم باید چقدر باشه تا بتونم یه دانشگاه خوب برای دندون پزشکی بیارم اینم ریزنمرات امتحانات نهاییمه یعنی اصلا میشه من با این نمرات این رشته را بیارم ؟؟؟
خیلی لطف میکنید جواب میدید.
__________
ریزنمرات امتحان نهایی:
حسابان :11.5
هندسه 2: 6 (تک ماده)
فیزیک :4.25 (تک ماده)
بقیه درسام خوبه تقریبا

----------


## Shantia 18

میدونم گفتم که میخوام کنکورو تجربی بدم

----------


## Takfir

> میدونم گفتم که میخوام کنکورو تجربی بدم


ببخشید من اصلا دقت نکردم!

این دو تا همایش رو حتما ببینید

ماکزیمم نتیجه در 5 ماه پایانی حتی از سطح صفر

----------


## shadab shariati

افرین به این اعتماد به نفس و روحیه .....
خوشم اومد...قابل تحسینه ..

----------

